# 24" tank x 3



## FatArthur (Nov 19, 2008)

The discharge tube:


----------



## FatArthur (Nov 19, 2008)

LED setup
3 x 1w in each light-cup
5 x light-cup in each tank.


----------



## FatArthur (Nov 19, 2008)

The misting system


----------



## FatArthur (Nov 19, 2008)

FINISH !!!!


----------



## FatArthur (Nov 19, 2008)

TANK A


----------



## FatArthur (Nov 19, 2008)

TANKＢ


----------



## FatArthur (Nov 19, 2008)

TANK C


----------



## FatArthur (Nov 19, 2008)

Although my tank(s) are prepared well, I have one PDF only......It's hard to get them in my country......

This is inside TANK B.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Very well done - How long have those been set up? What LED setup is that?


----------



## FatArthur (Nov 19, 2008)

MeiKVR6 said:


> Very well done - How long have those been set up? What LED setup is that?


About 2 months.
The LEDs are 1w each, with 6400k.


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice tanks. 

I'm interested in the LEDs as well. Where did you get them? How much did the system cost? Thanks!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

amazing vivs!! love the lighting, did you build these tanks yoruself?


----------



## FatArthur (Nov 19, 2008)

Julio said:


> amazing vivs!! love the lighting, did you build these tanks yoruself?


The tanks are 2nd hand with the discarge opening, what I have to do is only buy the discharge tube and connect them.

The opening for the misting system go inside the tank is already exist, I need to connect the sprinker with the pump only.

The LED is DIY by myself. Each LED-cup have 3 led inside, which is 1w each. So each LED-cup is 3w. And I use 5 LED-cups in one tank. That's mean 15V in one tank.


----------



## FatArthur (Nov 19, 2008)

jon said:


> Nice tanks.
> 
> I'm interested in the LEDs as well. Where did you get them? How much did the system cost? Thanks!


They were bought in Mainland China which is not experience.

my LED includs:
- LED-cups (3 X 1W LED inside)
- transformer
- railway
- railway fit (connect the LED-cups to the railway)
- diffuser


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

Can you buy those cups without LEDs and insert only the LEDs you want? If so, these are exactly what I need for my own lighting project. It's encouraging to see that my project might actually work since it's so similar to yours.


----------



## postskunk (Jul 19, 2009)

these are so great!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Arthur, what is the cost of that DIY LED kit?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Extremely amazing!! I love the setup as a whole and as individual tanks! Nicely done


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Awesome build thread.

Giving it 5 stars right now....


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Beautifull tanks. You never did say what country you are from. Perhaps you will get lucky and find someone local to you on here. I am sure we all would love to see those tanks stocked.


----------



## tincubus (Apr 9, 2010)

is that java moss as a ground cover, looks good like that.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice! What country do you live in? Hopefully you can get more frogs soon. Are mineral and vitamin supplements easy to get? Everything looks very professional.


----------



## FatArthur (Nov 19, 2008)

So happy to glad your appreciation, thank you very much.
I am from HONG KONG.

It's seemed that so many of you are interested in the LED setup.
Let me say it in details.
The components of those LED can be found in some electric store in HONGKONG, but of course, for cheaper price, I will go Mainland to purnchase them.
LEDs can have different Watt, but for DIY, I suggest to use under 3 Watt because the heating problem getting serious when the watt increase. I use 1 watt for each LED becasue of the heating problem and also mosses do not need so high light intensity.

For price in HK, around HK$60 for one LED-CUP (there are 3 x 1w LED inside already); around HK$1xx for transformer (depends on the "A"), around HK$100 for railway in 1m and HK$30 for the LED-CUP clamp.

HK$ : US$ = 7.8 : 1
For my experience, 6500K is the most suitable one for plant.


----------



## FatArthur (Nov 19, 2008)

stevenhman said:


> Very nice! What country do you live in? Hopefully you can get more frogs soon. Are mineral and vitamin supplements easy to get? Everything looks very professional.


Mineral and Vitamin are easy to get here. But not the same case in PDF......


----------



## FatArthur (Nov 19, 2008)

carbonetc said:


> Can you buy those cups without LEDs and insert only the LEDs you want? If so, these are exactly what I need for my own lighting project. It's encouraging to see that my project might actually work since it's so similar to yours.


YES, you can.


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

those are fantastic tanks.


----------



## FatArthur (Nov 19, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> Awesome build thread.
> 
> Giving it 5 stars right now....


Thank you very much......


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Maybe you can get some PDF's from Japan?  Hopefully!

For those of you searching for more info you can try nanoreef.com and reefcentral. I remember reading about LED lighting quite a few times when it was the "new" thing to do. I remember a few pretty good DIY's were around there a few years ago. I would search for it myself, but those sites are blocked from my work.


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

Don't know if posting links is bad if please remove.

this store has good prices and a good selection of LED, many may already know it. shipping is free and i have ordered some stuff so i know it's legit.

DealExtreme: Flashlight DIY Parts & Tools (Page 1)


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

wow those are amazing, great job!!


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

dude i love your tanks! what kinda moss do you use in your vivs?


----------



## FatArthur (Nov 19, 2008)

噴水系統.


----------



## Lukiluk (May 24, 2010)

what plants did you use?


----------



## enfinite5 (Nov 23, 2011)

I love the set up of these tanks! Beautiful!


----------



## ziggysimpfi (Dec 22, 2011)

i love them all.looks good.were are you at?


----------

